# Chea**** leather cleaner



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

*Cheap leather cleaner*

Looking for a good leather cleaner , but its only for my steering wheel so dont wanna pay loads for it


----------



## beatty599 (Sep 18, 2016)

Bit of All Purpose Cleaner works great if your on a budget. I use Greenstar 1:30-1:40 for really filthy interiors. Then Colourlock for normal levels of dirt.


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Ive got surfex and greenstar but i asumed a dedicated leather cleaner would benefit it more


----------



## atbalfour (Aug 11, 2019)

Surfex and Greenstar are too potent to be using, yes they'll degrease exceptionally well but you are better with a dedicated leather product.


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

Dr Leather. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## grunty-motor (Aug 11, 2016)

I just used 5% surfex on my motorbike leathers....came up a treat! Certainly more effective than AG Leather Cleaner


----------



## omrslhmms (Oct 3, 2019)

Clean-my-sxi said:


> Looking for a good leather cleaner , but its only for my steering wheel so dont wanna pay loads for it


I don't know if you have it in your country but Colourlock is my go to.


----------



## Stoner (Jun 25, 2010)

I use the DoDo Juice leather cleaner and sealant - both are great products.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Feb 12, 2018)

yeah i use ChemicalGuys leather quick detailer for steering wheel and shifter leather it cleans and conditions, not as good as dedicated products but since i only have a small amount of leather in my car it works a treat, takes loads of muck off easily and leaves a conditions non slip finish. cant say better than that really.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

All the dedicated leather cleaner suggestions are great, my fave so far is the Dr leather spray but assume from your post that you may not want to spend that sort of money. Just throwing it out there but have you tried woolite liquid mixed 1:6 with water ? That has worked a treat for me in the past and you can get hold of it very cheaply.


----------



## GSD (Feb 6, 2011)

Funnily enough I was in Home Bargains earlier and found this,£1:65 I think tried it on the rear seats in the Land Rover and was very impressed with the results.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

I use the wood silk, its great on wood. Makes it super shiny. Does this not make the leather shiny ?


----------



## \Rian (Aug 23, 2017)

GSD said:


> Funnily enough I was in Home Bargains earlier and found this,£1:65 I think tried it on the rear seats in the Land Rover and was very impressed with the results.


Be careful with this, as this has conditioners in it and it will very likely just sit on the surface of the leather rather than being absorbed as most leather is painted these days and actually has an acrylic topcoat and you cant condition that so that needs a sealant that forms a coating on the painted leather.

Definitely not something I would be using in the car!


----------



## djberney (Oct 2, 2016)

I use stardrops leather clean and feed. I think it was 99p from Home Bargains. Seems to work well on my steering wheel/ handbrake and seats. HB do some leather wipes as well which are useful to carry in the car. Handy when your car has been to the garage and has had oily hands on the controls when they move it.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

My question is why is your title censored?

My thought is that you wanted to type "chea****" but mistyped an s instead of an h?


Edit - just worked out you didn't mistype! The over eager swear filter does not like the word p ish - must be scottish!


----------



## macc70 (Oct 20, 2007)

Soapflakes and warm water on a 12 year old pirelli steering wheel and it still looks good


----------



## Clean-my-sxi (Feb 5, 2008)

Yeah i was suprised by the censored ish

Would a dedicanted leather cleaner all protect and cleanse it better though, then regular cleaners, ive not really had experience, with leather cleaners before


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

Must admit have used a magic eraser in past and was amazed what it did ... holds head in shame...

And yes some months later it still looked good !

I did treat it afterwards with some cleaner/cleanser.


----------



## Tony F (May 17, 2014)

When cleaning leather in the house, I often use Liquid Soap diluted in water. If I remember correctly it was bought from Waitrose and is branded dp (Dri-Pak). I dilute around 100ml of product with about 500-600ml of water in a spray bottle.

The product is primarily intended for washing wool, silk, and lace but the label does say that is is suitable for cleaning leather.

I don’t tend to use it in the car, but mainly because I have dedicated leather cleaners which need using up. However, it strikes me as being as effective, if not better, than the dedicated cleaners.


----------

